# BU Mugar Library Security Manager



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Security Manager, Mugar Library, Security
Institution:
*Boston University*

Location:
BOSTON, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/30/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Tracking Code* 
6538/H2918

*Job Description*

Manage the Mugar Security Department. Responsible for the safety of patrons and employees, and for the security of the physical contents of Mugar Memorial Library (archives, book collections, computers, etc). Secondary responsibility is security for Mugar's associated branches and the Law Library that is partially located In Mugar.

*Required Skills*
Three to five years of Security experience. Master's degree preferred, bachelor's degree required. Previous supervisory experience required. Hours: Sunday - Thursday 12noon to 8pm, some flexibility possible.

We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor.

*Position Type* 
Full-Time/Regular
*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Boston University

Online App. Form:
https://bu.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobInfo&version=1&jobid


----------

